# Pros and Cons on Brinkmann Cimaron Deluxe



## thumper (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm new here and looking for info on the Brinkmann Cimaron Deluxe it looks like everything i'm wanting in a wood smoker. Pros and Cons welcomed.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

welcome.........
i am sure someone will be along to help you out.........just hang in there......

but
welcome


d8de


----------



## thumper (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks walking dude


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

np.......just wanted to make sure, that you knew we are here......and you are not being ignored..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














someone will be along........trust me..........(d8de crosses his fingers)

LMOA...........no......j/k........as james earl jones once said.........

"Build it, they will come"............not if THAT wasn't off track........hehehe


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

if i remember right ... either under wood burners or charcoal pits there's a thread  like a review & mods for 1. just use the search function on those threads.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

top of page...........you will see search...........type in your smoker and see what it brings..........

if not.........say so......you should get some more help


d8de


----------



## thumper (Oct 23, 2007)

I've done the search before i posted a thread and didn't have much come back. I've been reading about the tuning plates being installed in some smokers as a mod. I wonder if this grill will need one


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

you can also got  http://www.about.com
 type in your opit & there's threads,mods,  & reviews there. or just google your pit.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

i know i am not the sharpest pencil in the box.........but whats a opit?


d8de


----------



## thumper (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks gypsyseagod and you to Walking Dude


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

thats her highness trying to help me type.....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

and...........???????\


whats a opit?


LMAO............j/k


d8de


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum/to...imarron+Deluxe

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum/to...imarron+Deluxe

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum/to...imarron+Deluxe

Found this on another forum that I belong to.  Hopefully some it will be helpful to you.


----------



## taz6317 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Thumper!  I bought the Cimmaron Deluxe from Bass Pro Shops last year for $550, thought I was getting a great deal.  This was my first ever smoker, I've used hibachis and a Weber kettle for years, mostly grilling, but a little smoking in the Weber.  I have only used the Cimmaron for smoking, so here's my take:

Pros:
   1.  Made of 1/4 inch steel, retains heat well 
   2. Kinda cool looking wheels, though I never move it around

Cons:
   1. Smallish cooking area.  2 racks of spares laying flat and theirs skirt meat fill it.  I have to remove the grates to use my ribrack.  If I sit it on the grates the lid won't close.  Even then I can only load 4 racks at a time.  And I love ribs.
   2. Temperature variation, 150 degree difference from side to side. Looks like I'll be making tuning plates, see thread I started the other day in charcoal smoker section.  Their website claims that it has a "unique convection system in cooking chamber to distribute heat evenly".  Apparently this consists of an under sized baffle by the firebox and air, because there's nothing else in the cooking chamber but the grates.
   3. The fryer/burner attachment appears to have been welded up by drunken howler monkeys.  None of the radii pieces that the pot would sit on are in the same plane, so a pot rocks like crazy.  I wouldn't dare put a pot of hot oil on it.  I need to write them letter, I think.  Or maybe I'll just weld
up a new one myself, it's not that complicated and I'd know it was straight.

I reckon once I modify it a bit it'll be a good little smoker, but it's still going to be small.  And for the price, I didn't think I'd have to make a bunch of mods to make it do what it's supposed to. I would look at some of the other options out there real hard.  I think you can spend about half the money for a comparable unit (although it won't be 1/4 inch steel) make some mods and still have a couple hundred bucks to put towards grub.


----------



## thumper (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks alot taz6317 and Fatback Joe that was the info I was looking for good job. Armed with this info I'm still looking and undesided I might just go with the Bar B Chef and save $300.00 

Thanks for everyones help...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck.  Tough decisions.........you hate doing the "I should have gotten"........but you wouldn't be the first guy around here to wing up with more than one smoker.  LOL

The $300 could be used to get a wsm or something along with it and still have money for wood and meat.


----------



## thumper (Oct 24, 2007)

Isn't the wsm the small bullet type? I was thinking of on w/firebox and a little bigger.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

its not that small........but yeah......its the bullet type water smoker

its a good one.......tho pricey

d8de


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I was just trying to help you spend the $300 you would save if you go with the Bar B Chef.......2 smokers for what you would pay for the Brinkmann.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you considered the Char-Griller Smokin' Pro? That's a pretty popular unit around here, lots of folks have 'em including myself. With some minor mods, it is a smokin' machine! You can pick one up for under $200...


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 25, 2007)

Go with the WSM, I have several smokers and I love my WSM. And at this time of year, look around, you may be able to get a pretty good deal on one. I picked mine up last year at this time of year at a True Value Hardware store for about $120.00 after I signed up for their Rewards cards and got 20% off.


----------



## thumper (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for everyones reply, I've done some pretty good research and believe that the beinkmann cimmaron deluxe is the one for me. I understand that I might have to do some mod's. The thing is I'm being drawin to it. I brew my own beer and mead and the side burner I think will be nice I spoke w/JohnC from canada on the phone and he said he hasn't shout ( not shure of spelling) his down yet. I'm going to be spending more than I can aford but I 'll be fine. This machine is the one I want. I hope that I've made a good deceision. If not I will be asking for some good help.
I hope that this will be the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 of my purchase for my life.


Thanks for every ones help,
Thumper


----------



## cman95 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey man....how goes it with the new smoker? We are a curious bunch here.


----------

